# The Irony of GBATemp



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

I've just realized that GBATemp bans people for asking for ROMs
The ironic part is:
GBATemp was originally a ROM site. Why?


----------



## Uiaad (May 8, 2018)

You have to move with the times, altho GBATemp may have started as a ROM site, a community quickly grew around it and rather than risk the site dying due to be taken down it was in the best interest to ban roms and focus more news and community


----------



## Coolsonickirby (May 8, 2018)

Things change over time.


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2018)

This isn't exactly some kind of jaded history the site hides away, the information's pretty clear on the Wiki: https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/The_Name_of_GBAtemp.
The site was a ROM site, but it grew into a community. As a community, we want the site to stay alive, and there's no way to guarantee that when hosting illegal content. We also wouldn't get half as much love from publishers and PR when it comes to news and game reviews if we hosted illegal content. The site's moved on, and that's all there really is to it.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

But why not create a hidden ROM site that can be accessed by typing something in. Maybe the Konami code?


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> But why not create a hidden ROM site that can be accessed by typing something in. Maybe the Konami code?


Because on top of the community changing, there's simply not the need for another ROM site in this day and age. The site found its niche in hosting the latest GBA games where other sites would only have old releases. This isn't something you see any more.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Because on top of the community changing, there's simply not the need for another ROM site in this day and age. The site found its niche in hosting the latest GBA games where other sites would only have old releases. This isn't something you see any more.


I know, but most sites are Scams and viruses, or need torrents


----------



## Uiaad (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> I know, but most sites are Scams and viruses, or need torrents



Really ? If I need a rom for some reason, i have no problem finding exactly what im looking for in about 10 seconds without being scammed or getting a virus. As for Torrents if your going after more modern systems for piracy reasons then torrents are pretty much the best way to go


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

Yeah, but if I need a rom in a pinch, like when I don't have my laptop, I can't open the files 'cause the school computers don't have RAR opening software


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 8, 2018)

You are probably visiting the wrong sites if you getting viruses. 

Still even if this was to host roms again, kinda late for that now, so many other places that do just that. Though we can host homebrew and we also can host patching files for roms, but romhacking.net already focus on rom hacks.

Tell me, are you saying you want roms back and risk losing this site? THIS... SITE... The one of the places most people can have a fair moderation team for a community?


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2018)

OP you are barking up the wrong tree. We aren't going to risk DMCA takedowns and possibly losing GBAtemp.net because you can't use an Un-rar program at school.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

I meant a hidden second site accessed by pressing up up down down left right left right B A


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> I meant a hidden second site accessed by pressing up up down down left right left right B A


I mean that's not very hidden is it? If you know about it, how difficult would it be for others to find it? lol Be reasonable here.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

Also it doesn't have to be obvious that it's GBAtemp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nevermind the idea was better in my thoughts


----------



## Uiaad (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> I meant a hidden second site accessed by pressing up up down down left right left right B A



No just no, this would be just as bad as if GBATemp hosted roms publicly. Do you think that would stop companies filing DMCA's


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> I meant a hidden second site accessed by pressing up up down down left right left right B A


You don't have a firm understanding of how websites work, do you?


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> Also it doesn't have to be obvious that it's GBAtemp
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> nevermind the idea was better in my thoughts


Oh if that's the case, there are already _plenty _of sites out there that are _definitely not _GBAtemp. If you catch my drift. You just have to look _really_ hard on Google.


----------



## DJPlace (May 8, 2018)

this seems like more of an EOF topic.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

OOH! Maybe original games that aren't officially nintendo, like a Psycho Waluigi port for Wii U (not switch 'cause that's still preety hard to hack)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> You don't have a firm understanding of how websites work, do you?


No i dont

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I need my WAH on the WII I'm sorry, that was a terrible pun


----------



## ThoD (May 8, 2018)

Want ROMs? Then use google, there are TONS of sites that have them without any risk of fakes, viruses or anything. There's a _paradise_ out there for people to find ROMs in Also, when it comes to "hidden site", the site host still can see everyone and most DMCA take downs go through them, so hidden to you or not, it's still susceptible to such things.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

I've just realized that GBATemp bans people for asking for ROMs
The ironic part is:
GBATemp was originally a ROM site. Why?


----------



## Searinox (May 8, 2018)

Would this seriously be the first time a website has changed what it allows and doesn't in order to comply with the law? I don't think so.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2018)

I am also annoyed that when I am in the office and I want to toast my bread I can't.
GBATemp should have a toaster function with the Konami code. Please implement!

PS: Or I could just buy a toaster...


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> I know, but most sites are Scams and viruses, or need torrents


Seriously? A simple google search has brought up several mostly safe ROM sites* right there on Google. ROM sites aren't very hard to find and several of them have actually been around as long as Temp has.
GBATemp may have started out as ROM site, but they moved past that to foster a community over piracy. There's no reason to change the nature of the site when there's literally countless other sites that fill that void. At the same time there really aren't that many sites like GBATemp or at least sites nearly as active and with honest staff.

*I say mostly safe because they don't always get the best ads due to their nature, but they tend to be very fast at tackling any malious ads that slip through the cracks.



Eoncats said:


> I meant a hidden second site accessed by pressing up up down down left right left right B A


That's not quite how things actually work.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 8, 2018)

Just to turn the record some more here... Finding roms is probably the easiest thing I'd do on any given day. Even after some of the more popular hosting sites shut down. The temp doesn't need to go back to doing something that hundreds of sites offer. They especially can't do it under the guise of a "code" to keep it hidden. Just doesn't work that way.


----------



## DJPlace (May 8, 2018)

one of my fav sites i hang out at has DMCA take down the games.... but still i support it. and it use to have best XBOX games also... not hat i'm a fan of xbox...


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 8, 2018)

Not sure how and why our past should dictate the way we run now.

So you think putting the entire site and years of blood, sweat and tears to build a community AND becoming a hub for discussion and news at stake because one person wants to download ROMs is a remotely good idea? There's a reason why you found GBATemp but are unable to find a rom-hosting site. You can't have you cake and eat it too. 

Thirdly, surely you do not think that a Konami code is enough to hide everything right? And if it's a separate site, is that not what already exists?


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

I should make a rom site
But even though all the roms look legit they all are actually brickers
I wonder if that would get a dmca


----------



## linuxares (May 8, 2018)

What? You don't mean everyone has access to the superduper hidden SFTP from GBAtemp?
I feel so special!

It's a joke


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2018)

I think op's question has been answered now so please keep further replies sensible, thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Also if op is making a fuss about the lack of roms why dont they just download elsewhere a put it on something like google drive?


----------



## pilladoll (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> Yeah, but if I need a rom in a pinch, like when I don't have my laptop, I can't open the files 'cause the school computers don't have RAR opening software


There's plenty of sites on the web where you can get the games you want.

Also, there's many websites where you can find portable software to unrar files. Just need to have them in the usb and ready for use them.


----------



## antiNT (May 8, 2018)

In some countries, ROMs are not illegal at all.


----------



## FateForWindows (May 8, 2018)

To answer the OP's original question: yes, I do think the site's biggest improvement is ironic.


----------



## linuxares (May 8, 2018)

https://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/7-zip_portable - no need for Winrar. No need to install.


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

Like USB helper (on your own computer), that iso site, and <3 (not gonna risk adding rom to that)


----------



## Deleted member 440156 (May 8, 2018)

Let's create a dedicated thread for shitposting, blowing off steam, and other off-topic stuff


----------



## Uiaad (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> Let's create a dedicated thread for shitposting, blowing off steam, and other off-topic stuff



It's called the EoF


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2018)

Eoncats said:


> Let's create a dedicated thread for shitposting, blowing off steam, and other off-topic stuff


Please visit the Edge of the Forum for that kind of stuff.

I will close this thread now as it's getting a bit off-topic.


----------

